
After Returning the Money They Stole, Feds Will Pay Interest and Legal Expenses - protomyth
https://reason.com/blog/2016/02/04/after-finally-returning-the-money-they-s
======
protomyth
direct link to ruling: [http://ij.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/ECF-
No.-35_Order-De...](http://ij.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/ECF-No.-35_Order-
Denying-Motion-to-Dismiss-IJ075527xA6322.pdf)

